
Ask HN: Cap table privacy? - EleventhSun
Are cap tables typically private?<p>That is to say, can new investors see the entire cap table?
======
nathanfp
As already mentioned most new investors will want to see a version of your up-
to-date cap table before investing. Beyond this, equity management software
such as eShares (where I work) allows companies to give investors real-time
access to their cap table (after they invest), so investors can check your cap
table anytime without having to ping you or your lawyers. Over 80% of
companies do this--whether sharing their full cap table or a summarized
version.

------
amarcus
Cap Tables aren't usually private. I don't recommend advertising it on your
website but, certainly, any new investors will need/want to see it before
committing.

